# Do I need Fireproof Rated Sheetrock?



## SawBlade (Jan 27, 2008)

I have looked at the boards for quite a while, but never joined until 2Day...so here is my first question.

I am finishing my basement, but I have a furnace pipe that I am having to run through my sheetrock wall...now my question is...Do I need to do anything special with the pipe when installing it through the wall or can I just use regular 1/2 sheetrock and cut and mud the pipe in?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this a flue pipe or a duct line?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Same Question...?


----------



## SawBlade (Jan 27, 2008)

It is a Flue Pipe, it comes from my Gas Furnace...it is approx. 6' from my furnace to the wall. It comes up out of my furnace, then 6' of pipe goes across the space through the wall, then in about 1', it goes up through the ceiling. I am finishing this basement and this pipe is in an awkward place. I am open to ideas...

I would like to just cut a hole in sheetrock and leave 2" or so and then cover up the whole with a decorative flue cover...something like what you see when flue goes into a brick wall. I am not sure how that would work though.

Thanks!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

SawBlade said:


> It is a Flue Pipe, it comes from my Gas Furnace...it is approx. 6' from my furnace to the wall. It comes up out of my furnace, then 6' of pipe goes across the space through the wall, then in about 1', it goes up through the ceiling. I am finishing this basement and this pipe is in an awkward place. I am open to ideas...
> 
> I would like to just cut a hole in sheetrock and leave 2" or so and then cover up the whole with a decorative flue cover...something like what you see when flue goes into a brick wall. I am not sure how that would work though.
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like you have the right idea. Just keep a space between the pipe and combustible material. I believe it is 3" for single wall pipe.


----------

